# Will this work?



## imnotkevin (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay I found out about this site after I made the newbie mistake of buying the cheap (read non- effective) foam panels on ebay. Fortunately before installing I found this site and am now in the process of building "real" acoustic absorption panels using Roxul Rockboard 60 material. My question, though, is can I still use the "cheap" foam panels instead of GOM (or some type of transparent material) as a front to the Roxul?

I like the look of the cheap foam corregation but understand its properties "are questionable at best" - therefore I was thinking I could salvage the wasted money by glueing/attaching the cheap 2" foam panels onto the Roxul (instead of using GOM, etc.)

Would this work or does this affect the Roxul absorption properties?

Thanks in advance,
Kevin


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Using bad foam is probably okay with Roxul bass traps, but I wouldn't put it at first reflection points.

--Ethan


----------



## imnotkevin (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Ethan for the advice!


----------

